# Boags Premium Lager AG clone for SWMBO



## Dazzbrew (22/4/15)

With the risk if copping an ear bashing can someone please help me generate an all grain clone recipe of James Boags Premium Lager for my wife.
I dont drink and haven't brewed a lager before but I will shortly have the equipment/space to lager something so im going to have a crack at it.
What changes would I need to make to the following? 
According to the packaging and web site its a European style lager and 5% abv.
OG 1.040 - 1.044?
95% pilsner malt
5% light crystal
maybe sub in some simple sugar?
Mashed pretty low maybe 64 or 65deg C?
90 min boil
20 ibu of Tettnanger at 60mins
small Tettnanger addition maybe 1g/ltr at flame out or cube hopped?
For yeast I am hoping there is a decent dry yeast I can use but have no idea what, saflager something?

In case it is relevant somehow my process is gas fired BIAB no chill. I have been rehydrating dry yeast or re pitching previous slurry and using the Mr Malty pitching rate calculator.

Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

Tett? Really? Thought it would have been a single hit of cluster or some such


----------



## Yob (22/4/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/16156-help-with-james-boag-premium-recipe/

Stand corrected, seems you are on the money with the tett


----------



## Dazzbrew (24/4/15)

Ok so ill stick with Tett, thanks Yob.
what about the proposed hopping schedule? 
And what about the grain bill?


----------



## dicko (24/4/15)

Cant agree with the Tettnang hop for that beer.

Tettnang will make a nice Lager but it wont be a JB Premium.

I was lead to believe it is Hersbruker in it along with POR for a small bittering addition.
There was someone on here that had a recipe using all Hersbruker which apparently was pretty close as well.

A dried yeast would be s189, 34/70 or s23.


----------



## pat_00 (24/4/15)

this might come in handy for me, it's my dad's favourite "beer"


----------



## Bribie G (24/4/15)

Cascade Premium used to be Hersbrucker on top of POR but they have switched to Summer Hops.


----------



## Dazzbrew (27/4/15)

Thanks Dicko. The packaging does say that it uses only Tasmanian ingredients so ill have to do a search on hops grown there. 

Bribie are you suggesting that Dicko has his wires crossed or just making a statement?


----------



## technobabble66 (22/3/17)

Necro time.

I have a request to produce a Boags Premium clone as part of a brewing collaboration. Not really my ideal choice, but to be honest, i actually quite like Boags Premium as one of the best commercial examples of an Aussie Lager, and it goes down damn well as a palate cleanser on a hot day.

Anyway, is there any update on what is in the Boags Premium, namely the hops?
I found a few threads vacillating between Tettanger or Hersbrucker, or a combo of Tett & PoR. 

... Then i found this site, which is supposedly run by Lion, so i'm guessing they could be telling the/some truth.
Basically it says:
* Malts = Pale Lager + Roasted Malt, *
* Hops = Super Pride & Hopsextract  (listed as from US & UK, so maybe 2 of them?), *
* Yeast is an "Unique Australian Lager Yeast", *
* Water (duh!), *
* Sugar.*

So i think i'd look at basically:
95% Pils, with acidulated for mash pH and maybe a touch of roasted malt/choc for colour;
and PoR or Super pride @ FWH & maybe a bit late, plus something else late (probably Tett).
Yeast will be S-189 or the MJ equivalent to allow higher fermentation temps.


2 questions:
Thoughts on using any sugar?
I'm ok with it, say 5-10%, but i really thought BP was 100% malt.

Thoughts on any hops other than the PoR/Super pride?
I'm likely to go with Tett late, but any reason to look anything else, or specifically go with Hersbrucker instead? (FWIW, i've not brewed with either of these yet, which is partly why i'm asking).


----------



## labels (22/3/17)

I don't know whether I actually brewed a Boags clone as such but when I entered a comp once my beer was re-classified a premium Aussie lager.

Having brewed lagers with both pilsner and ale malts both domestic and imported I find that Aussie Ale malt brewed as a lager produces a beer very Aussie- draught lager like.

Personally, I would use Aussie ale malt and Pilsner malt about 50/50 or even up to 70% ale malt and chuck in a bit of medium crystal. For yeast I would choose Wy 2124. It the most ale-like of the lager strains and will leave a clean very slight fruity estery note typical of Aussie draught lagers.

Not sure about hops but what has been mentioned sound like it's on the ball


----------



## Roosterboy (22/3/17)

Boags use an Ale yeast, that's a fact.


----------



## rude (22/3/17)

which fact
what temp
how long in primary
what hops
oh k it I'll brew me own lager if i can get a chance to

Speaking of clean ale yeast anyone tried the Nail Classic Pale


----------



## Roosterboy (23/3/17)

I don't know what strain of ale yeast, but they primary ferment for up to 5 days at around 22 deg C . Cold crash , then cold storage (lagering) for 3 weeks . They use kettle adjuncts
to get the EtOH up to 5 %, as from grains it would only be a midstrength. The big boys cut corners to save money.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/3/17)

Thanks to labels and Roosterboy!
@labels, yeah, I'd wondered if 100% pils would get the right finish. It seems to have a slightly different flavour profile. 

@Roosterboy, If it's a primary ferment at 22*c, could they be pressure fermenting? 
In which case it could still be a lager yeast. 
The fact they cold store/lager it for 3 weeks would suggest it is lager yeast they're using. 
Fwiw, I believe CUB also do a hot fermentation for their lagers, but do it under pressure so it still comes out with a clean, typical-lager finish. I vaguely recall ThirstyBoy might've been the source of that info?

By kettle adjuncts I assume you mean sugar. I'm a bit surprised, but that confirms what's on their "beautiful beer" website. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tradie (12/2/21)

Bribie G said:


> Cascade Premium used to be Hersbrucker on top of POR but they have switched to Summer Hops.


Where can I get summer hops


----------



## Tradie (12/2/21)

So should I use cascade if I can’t get summer hops


----------



## Vini2ton (12/2/21)

Just google summer hops substitute. Something interesting might come up. What's your favourite hop?


----------

